# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Cnc mini router - bắt đầu từ zero

## ppgas

Chào các bác,

Trong quá trình đi học hỏi và sưu tầm vật tư và mơ một ngày nào đó mình cũng tự tay lắp ráp (hoặc tối thiểu là vận hành) một em cnc, em có thâu nạp được em động cơ này: *Eastern Air Devices LA23GCKF -B210* như hình đính kèm. 
Vì kiến thức về lĩnh vực này mình khá hơn số không một chút nên cho dù đã lục lọi khắp các diễn đàn mà vẫn không thấy thông tin về driver cho nó. Em quyết định mang lên CNCPRO hỏi vì thấy anh em ở đây giàu kinh nghiêm và rất nhiệt tình. 
Các bác vui lòng tư vấn giúp:
1- công dụng của đ/c này, sử dụng như stepper cho Z được không.
2- ưu/nhược điểm của nó so với stepper? có dễ lắp đặt? 
3- cuối cùng là driver, loại driver nào, cách đấu dây và ... mua ở đâu.

(Còn một số stepper nữa nhưng sẽ hỏi sau...)

Xin chân thành cảm ơn,
Ppgas

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

cái này hình như trong máy khoan mạch in thì phải

----------


## solero

Cái này bản chất là 1 bộ trục chuyển động đã bao gồm động cơ tịnh tiến (động cơ bước) và động cơ trục chính (air spindle). 
+ Về mặt kết cấu thì thấy không vững lắm. Chắc chỉ dùng để khoan lực tác động thẳng trục Z nên mới thiết kế vậy. Khuyến cáo chỉ nên dùng để khoan, không nên phay.
+ Về motor step: đọc qua thông số thì thấy nó là motor step 4 pha, 1,54A, 1,8 độ. Vậy thì bác hoàn toàn có thể chạy được với driver step 2 pha nào đó có dòng = hoặc lớn hơn 1,54A là ok. Em không rõ nó 6 hay 8 dây. Nếu 6 dây có thể chạy Unipolar nối tiếp hoặc Bipolar nối tiếp. Nếu 8 dây có thể đấu để chạy Bipolar, unipolar song song hoặc nối tiếp. Driver mới trên thị trường thường là Bipolar dùng cho motor 4, 8 đầu dây (6 cũng chạy được nhưng bỏ phí 1 pha), Driver cũ (như của bác Quảng vừa bán UD2115B) là bipolar chạy tốt cho cả motor 6 dây hoặc 8 dây.
+ Về spindle thì cứ cấp khí nén vào là nó quay thôi. Lấy van khí chỉnh lưu lượng thì nó quay chậm quay nhanh.

----------


## ppgas

Hi bác Quảng,
Vào google thì thấy:
*Eastern Air Devices Linear Actuator LA23GCKF-210 Vacuum Chuck Pick and Place*
Không biết là cái gì nữa, có liên quan đến chân không (vacuum)  :Confused:   :Smile:  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200702057434?redirect=mobile

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

motor 2 pha mà, gắn driver 2 pha dô là ok

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> motor 2 pha mà, gắn driver 2 pha dô là ok


Ơh...??? vậy vexta ud2115b gắn được àh??? Có thể chỉ mình cách đấu dây không bác Quảng? 

Dây của nó đây:

Cảm ơn,
Ppgas

----------


## solero

Cần phải kiểm tra xem có đúng là motor này đấu nối theo kiểu 6 dây không.
Nếu đúng là motor 6 dây và dây màu ĐEN, TRẮNG là 2 dây giữa của các cặp và có các cặp dây là [ĐỎ-TRẮNG sọc ĐỎ], [XANH - TRẮNG sọc XANH] thì nối như sau:
Bên Driver - Bên Motor
Yellow       -   ĐEN,TRẮNG
Black - ĐỎ
Red - XANH
Green - TRẮNG sọc ĐỎ
Blue - TRẮNG sọc XANH

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Cần phải kiểm tra xem có đúng là motor này đấu nối theo kiểu 6 dây không.
> Nếu đúng là motor 6 dây và dây màu ĐEN, TRẮNG là 2 dây giữa của các cặp và có các cặp dây là [ĐỎ-TRẮNG sọc ĐỎ], [XANH - TRẮNG sọc XANH] thì nối như sau:
> Bên Driver - Bên Motor
> Yellow       -   ĐEN,TRẮNG
> Black - ĐỎ
> Red - XANH
> Green - TRẮNG sọc ĐỎ
> Blue - TRẮNG sọc XANH


Chào bác solero,

Cảm ơn tư vấn của bác. Tuy nhiên có thể giải thích thêm "cần phải kiểm tra xem có đúng là motor này đấu nối theo kiểu 6 dây không"? (Kiểm tra bằng cách nào)
Sẽ kiếm cái bob về thử, trường hợp sấu nhất là gì các bác (cháy bob, tèo driver, đơ step, hay tệ hơn nữa)???
Ppgas

----------


## ghoang

Kiểm tra bằng cách đùng đồng hồ đo Ohm (nhớ để thang đo nhỏ nhé).
1.Đầu tiên là xác định các cuộn dây bằng cách đo thông mạch. Theo em đoán sẽ có 2 cuộn và mỗi cuộn dây có 3 dầu dây.
2. Sau khi chia ra 2 cuộn dây, ta sẽ xác định dây chung của mỗii cuộn dây. Mỗi cuộn có 3 đầu dây bạn dánh số thứ tự là 1,2 và 3. đo điện trở giữu các đầu dây với nhau bạn sẽ có ngẫu nhiên các trị số là R,R và 2R. 2 dầu dây nào là mà lên 2R thì đầu còn lại là dây chung. còn 2 dây lên 2R là A và A/ bạn chọn cái nào là A cũng OK
3. Làm tương tự cho cuộn còn lại để xác định B và B/ và B chung
Nêu motor là 2 phase 6 đầu dây thì sẽ như trên nếu không đúng thì tính tiếp.

----------

ppgas

----------


## solero

Có nút "Cám ơn" bên trên đấy bác hi hi  :Big Grin: 
Nói túm lại là dùng đồng hồ VOM đo xem nó giống cái nào dưới đây (đo theo kiểu thông mạch và nhìn số điện trở, cái này điện trở nó nhỏ nên phải để ý kỹ, qua 1 cuộn dây có giá trị là R thì khi qua 2 cuộn dây sẽ có giá trị ~2R). Em đoán nó là cái hình số 2 (6 lead unipolar)


Còn về việc đấu sai motor thì điều tệ nhất có thể xảy ra là motor không quay (khuyến cáo bác trong lúc test chỉnh dòng cho motor thấp thôi để khỏi hỏng motor và driver)

Brgs

----------

Hải Đăng Phạm Nguyễn, ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

Chán cái ông chủ thớt ghê, dây đã rõ kí hiệu màu rồi, xanh và xọc xanh 1 cặp, đỏ xọc đỏ 1 cặp, còn 2 dây chung thì chặp lại với xanh hay đỏ  xem nó có khực không là của cặp nào liền chứ gì, khỏi cần đồng hồ em cũng biết, chỉ sợ 6 màu khác nhau thì nguy lắm à.
---- drive hãng thì chỉ sợ 1 cặp dây bị chặp lại thì mới xì khói thôi, chứ đấu lung tung thì nó chạy không được thôi chứ làm gì mà cháy , nói thiệt từ trước đến giờ em chưa trãi nghiệm động cơ bước bị cháy bao giờ , chỉ có drive thì có.

----------

haignition, ppgas, solero

----------


## solero

Em là em rất hãi những người như lão NamCNC . Gặp newbie chém tung trời làm cho newbie không dám hé nửa lời và số tiền "học phí" tăng vù vù

----------

Gamo, ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

heheheh bác Long quá lời hehehe, vì trước khi động cơ cháy thì drive cháy trước rồi thì lấy đâu ra điện làm động cơ cháy !!!! mà drive xịn có chức năng báo lỗi khi quá dòng hay đoản mạch mà , em xái mấy con 2nd của USA và japan nên không lo lắng lắm.
---- em chỉ được cái cơ khí thôi chứ điện thì mù mờ tí nên cứ chắc ăn chọn loại tốt có báo lỗi nên không lo. Mà anh em lưu ý xíu, chịu khó tra tài liệu trước khi đấu dây hen.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Em là em rất hãi những người như lão NamCNC . Gặp newbie chém tung trời làm cho newbie không dám hé nửa lời và số tiền "học phí" tăng vù vù


Hihi... cảm ơn,

Đang ở le-vồ thợ học việc thì chịu chém cũng là lẽ thường. Lão có chém nhưng cũng hướng dẫn mà...
Túm lại cho dễ núm  :Smile: , trang bị thêm:
1. Đồng hồ VOM -> chợ Dân Sinh, Nhật Tảo... (loại nào đây?)
2. BOB3T-02: Board đệm Mach3 cổng LPT (robot3t) (cái này chắc đúng)
3. Máy vi tính cấu hình thấp cũng được nhưng dức khoát là phải có LPT port. (Cái này trước sau cũng phải có nếu muốn tiếp tục) -> tận dụng máy desktop có sẵn, mua thêm PCI->LPT card (lại Nhật Tảo)
4. ...

Đi mua về làm tiếp, kẹt đến đâu tìm tài liệu nghiên cứu đến đấy, nếu vẫn chưa được thì lại sử dụng "quyền được trợ giúp" từ cncpro...

Xin cảm ơn và sẽ quay lại sau...

Ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> heheheh bác Long quá lời hehehe, vì trước khi động cơ cháy thì drive cháy trước rồi thì lấy đâu ra điện làm động cơ cháy !!!! mà drive xịn có chức năng báo lỗi khi quá dòng hay đoản mạch mà , em xái mấy con 2nd của USA và japan nên không lo lắng lắm.
> ---- em chỉ được cái cơ khí thôi chứ điện thì mù mờ tí nên cứ chắc ăn chọn loại tốt có báo lỗi nên không lo. Mà anh em lưu ý xíu, chịu khó tra tài liệu trước khi đấu dây hen.


Xin cảm ơn và *chúc mừng bài post thứ 500 chẵn* của lão Nam cnc!

Ppgas

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## biết tuốt

> Hihi... cảm ơn,
> 
> Đang ở le-vồ thợ học việc thì chịu chém cũng là lẽ thường. Lão có chém nhưng cũng hướng dẫn mà...
> Túm lại cho dễ núm , trang bị thêm:
> 1. Đồng hồ VOM -> chợ Dân Sinh, Nhật Tảo... (loại nào đây?)
> 2. BOB3T-02: Board đệm Mach3 cổng LPT (robot3t) (cái này chắc đúng)
> 3. Máy vi tính cấu hình thấp cũng được nhưng dức khoát là phải có LPT port. (Cái này trước sau cũng phải có nếu muốn tiếp tục) -> tận dụng máy desktop có sẵn, mua thêm PCI->LPT card (lại Nhật Tảo)
> 4. ...
> 
> ...


mua loại digital  đo thông mạch phát tiếng bíp bíp dễ sử dụng

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> mua loại digital  đo thông mạch phát tiếng bíp bíp dễ sử dụng


Hi bác biết tuốt,

Dạo một vòng thấy VOM điện tử giá từ 1 đến 10 triệu đồng, thiệt là không biết đâu mà lần.
Tuy nhiên, thấy có cái Sanwa CD800A, thương hiệu Nhật, sx ở đâu không ghi, giá khoảng dưới triệu. 
Các bác khuyên nên chọn loại nào đây? Tiêu chí là bền, dễ sử dụng, giá tầm 1 triệu !?

Hi bác admin, nếu bác có ghé ngang thớt này nhờ bác đổi lại topic thành "Cnc mini router - bắt đầu từ zero" cho nó đúng với nội dung nhỉ.

Cảm ơn,
Ppgas

----------


## ghoang

> Hi bác biết tuốt,
> 
> Dạo một vòng thấy VOM điện tử giá từ 1 đến 10 triệu đồng, thiệt là không biết đâu mà lần.
> Tuy nhiên, thấy có cái Sanwa CD800A, thương hiệu Nhật, sx ở đâu không ghi, giá khoảng dưới triệu. 
> Các bác khuyên nên chọn loại nào đây? Tiêu chí là bền, dễ sử dụng, giá tầm 1 triệu !?
> 
> Hi bác admin, nếu bác có ghé ngang thớt này nhờ bác đổi lại topic thành "Cnc mini router - bắt đầu từ zero" cho nó đúng với nội dung nhỉ.
> 
> Cảm ơn,
> Ppgas


Em có con Sanwa CD800A, Con này xài ngon, lâu lâu còn dùng đo tần số nữa.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ahdvip

anh dùng dòng này là ổn rồi nè, hình như chưa tới 500k thì phải, dòng này có vài loại nữa nhiều chức năng hơn.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Em có con Sanwa CD800A, Con này xài ngon, lâu lâu còn dùng đo tần số nữa.





> anh dùng dòng này là ổn rồi nè, hình như chưa tới 500k thì phải, dòng này có vài loại nữa nhiều chức năng hơn.


Thế là có thêm 1 lựa chọn kinh tế. Cảm ơn.

Tranh thủ trốn việc đợi xếp sơ hở nhìn đi hướng khác, dọt!!!

Ppgas,

----------


## biết tuốt

em dùng 3  em này , lần lượt từ trái qua phải cho bác lựa chọn:
1 : hiển thị kim, nếu dùng k quen khó đọc ,đo chức năng cơ bản V,I ..vv giá đâu 60,70 mua lâu lắm k nhớ rõ  :Big Grin:  địa chỉ chợ trời hà lội
2: hiện thi số , đo cơ bản, có đo thông mạch báo bíp bíp... giá cũng rẻ 120k  địa chỉ chợ giờ hà lội
3: màu xanh , có thêm đo tụ điện , tần số, nhiệt độ ...tất nhiên ngon hơn đo mạch đang có điện ít bị nhiễu , giá 600k mua trong sóp loang quanh đâu hà nội quên mất rồi  :Big Grin: 
em nghĩ bác mua cái màu vàng 120k cũng đủ dùng rồi  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## solero

> Hi bác biết tuốt,
> 
> Dạo một vòng thấy VOM điện tử giá từ 1 đến 10 triệu đồng, thiệt là không biết đâu mà lần.
> Tuy nhiên, thấy có cái Sanwa CD800A, thương hiệu Nhật, sx ở đâu không ghi, giá khoảng dưới triệu. 
> Các bác khuyên nên chọn loại nào đây? Tiêu chí là bền, dễ sử dụng, giá tầm 1 triệu !?
> 
> Hi bác admin, nếu bác có ghé ngang thớt này nhờ bác đổi lại topic thành "Cnc mini router - bắt đầu từ zero" cho nó đúng với nội dung nhỉ.
> 
> Cảm ơn,
> Ppgas


Em đang dùng 2 con này ở nhà và thấy rất ổn: Kyoritsu 1009


Đo được nhiều thứ, Hãng Nhật. Dùng thích. giá từ 800k-900k/con

----------

nhatson, ppgas

----------


## CKD

> heheheh bác Long quá lời hehehe, vì trước khi động cơ cháy thì drive cháy trước rồi thì lấy đâu ra điện làm động cơ cháy !!!! mà drive xịn có chức năng báo lỗi khi quá dòng hay đoản mạch mà , em xái mấy con 2nd của USA và japan nên không lo lắng lắm.
> ---- em chỉ được cái cơ khí thôi chứ điện thì mù mờ tí nên cứ chắc ăn chọn loại tốt có báo lỗi nên không lo. Mà anh em lưu ý xíu, chịu khó tra tài liệu trước khi đấu dây hen.


Hehe.. ko biết thế nào chứ vụ step này.. chỉ biết đã bắt được giò của đại ca hehe

----------


## CKD

Nói chung chỉ để đó & xác định motor, thông mạch v.v... thì mình nghĩ nên mua loại dùng kim. Loại chất lượng khá khá chút chỉ khoảng tầm 200K. Cho chất lượng đo khá tốt.
Đo digital đôi khi khó dùng..

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cảm ơn mod/admin đã chỉnh lại tiêu đề của thớt... và cũng là lúc mình phải thay đổi mục tiêu ban đầu khi mình mở thớt này.
........ ........ ........

... Việc biến những cục sắt, tấm thép, thanh nhôm... thành những hình dạng, kết cấu chính xác theo ý mình gần như là bất khả thi ngoại trừ việc bạn phải dùng tiền mua hoặc trao đôỉ để có nó. Nhưng nếu có công cụ/ thiết bị/ máy móc tương thích mình có thể làm được điều đó theo cách của mình, và máy CNC là một trong những thiết bị đó... 

Mình cũng có chút kiến thức (nói cho nó to tác chứ khái niệm thì đúng hơn) về động cơ nam châm vĩnh cửu, về điện trở, cường độ dòng điện (dòng), hiệu điện thế (áp)... của mười mấy năm về trước lúc còn học trung học. Việc tự lắp ráp một con CNC cho mình gần như một giấc mơ với bao nhiêu là thứ, nào là động cơ bước, rồi sẹc vô, rồi sờ-pín-đờ, biến tần, mạch điều khiển, mạch lái mô tơ, rồi vit-so-me, thanh trược... ôi thôi búa xua con gà đen. Một số vật tư, thiết bị còn có thể gọi/ghi bằng tiếng Việt thì đỡ, dể hiểu hơn chút, còn mấy cái tiếng Việt không có tù tương ứng thì lại càng khó hơn. Tài liệu thì toàn tiếng nước ngoài, mình đọc nó hiểu mình mười, mình hiểu nó một..!
Mình thì không phải dân cơ khí, cũng không phải điện, điện tử, lại càng không phải tự động hóa...đã vậy, không có nhiều tiền... úi thôi quên ngay nó đi! Rách việc, tốn thời gian. Suốt ngày máy với móc, tốn tiền, xả nhà mà còn không kiếm được kí gạo nào với cái đống sắt đó! Làm ơn kiếm cái thú khác khác đi...

(thôi đi ngủ, lúc nào rảnh viết tiếp...)

----------


## Mr.L

cố lên Bác em cũng như bác lúc đầu SV mới ra trường, học trái ngành nữa chứ (học xây dựng) mù tất tần tật về điện, chỉ là thằng culi sai đâu đánh đó thui vì đam mê và may mắn gặp dc những người anh trên này mà em dần dần làm dc con máy CNC và học dc cách chạy. Em học bò từ từ, riêng phần điện em ko dám rớ tới ^^ rất nhát về điện phần nào hok biết em giao thẳng cho người có kinh nghiệm. đồng ý tốn chút tiền nhưng đổi lại rất nhiều lợi ích về time và cả tiền ngu ^^  vài câu chia sẽ của thằng em này mong Bác cố gắng ^^

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> cố lên Bác em cũng như bác lúc đầu SV mới ra trường, học trái ngành nữa chứ (học xây dựng) mù tất tần tật về điện, chỉ là thằng culi sai đâu đánh đó thui vì đam mê và may mắn gặp dc những người anh trên này mà em dần dần làm dc con máy CNC và học dc cách chạy. Em học bò từ từ, riêng phần điện em ko dám rớ tới ^^ rất nhát về điện phần nào hok biết em giao thẳng cho người có kinh nghiệm. đồng ý tốn chút tiền nhưng đổi lại rất nhiều lợi ích về time và cả tiền ngu ^^  vài câu chia sẽ của thằng em này mong Bác cố gắng ^^


Cảm ơn ông (người vùng Huế, Quảng Trị... gọi là "ôn")  :Smile:  Lờ đã động viên. Mình cần thêm ít thời gian để lang thang, lục lọi, khám phá, bổ sung những khái niệm cơ bản nhất về máy CNC.

Tiện đây mình xin hỏi nếu (nhằm mục tiêu bảo tồn sự trong sáng của tiếng Việt) sử dụng (hoặc kèm) tiếng Anh  để trao đổi thông tin ở đây được không nhỉ? Đôi khi online bằng đt mà yêu cầu tiếng Việt có dấu thì đúng là quá khó. Hơn nữa nhu cầu của chúng ta còn phải cải thiện nhiều về tiếng Anh trong các lĩnh vực như thế này thì mình nghĩ việc khuyên khích anh em sử dụng tiếng Anh ở đây là rất cần thiết chứ nhỉ???
Các bác admin/mod vào duyệt dùm em một tiếng về đề nghị naỳ để khỏi lo bị ban nick. 

Cảm ơn,
Ppgas

----------


## occutit

Ya. Ai thinhk qui ken uzzzz Ing lis ên đếs fo rumz. 

Em ngồi lót dép hóng. Em nghĩ thỉnh thoảng dùng từ tiếng Anh cũng không sao, vì một số từ chuyên ngành không có trong tiếng Việt hoặc dịch ra rất chuối. Có bác nào biết từ Nhu liệu là gì không =))

----------

ppgas

----------


## k123kien

Đúng rồi mọi sự đam mê được đầu tư đúng mức đều có thành công. E là dân văn phòng lúc đầu làm được máy chỉ biết ấn nút chạy z lên xuống, xy qua lại thôi k biết làm file để chạy mất cả nửa tháng, rồi cuối cùng cũng tự vận hành đc máy ạ.

----------


## ppgas

Quay lại chủ đề, em rút được một kinh nghiệm đầu tiên khi đi mua sắm.
*1. Càng bám sát kế hoạch càng tốt để đảm bảo đúng tiến độ.* 

Chiều nay em dự tính đi mua cái đồng hồ VOM và bob điều khiển nhưng khi về thì... (xem hậu quả đính kèm)
Nhớ có đọc đâu đó trong một lần khoe sản phẩm của bác Vuthanh, concept design  là một con heo quay, nhưng thành phẩm là mót con hổ đang "bước chân lên dõng dạc đường hoàng" (trích trong _Nhớ Rừng_ cua Thế Lữ) -> Thích kiểu concept này.

Cảm ơn,
Ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

hậu quả khó lường , cái tội ham hố ( ham xong rồi hố ) mà nè cho hỏi cái makita ở dưới nhiêu xèng ? biết đâu ham hố giống ông.

----------


## Mr.L

vài xị ah anh Nam ui em cũng dg ham hố nó đêyyyy

----------


## Nam CNC

eh... hàng makita chính hãng loại này không dưới 1.5tr đâu à, vài xị hỏng lẻ chủ thớt mua hàng china copy ????

----------


## ppgas

> eh... hàng makita chính hãng loại này không dưới 1.5tr đâu à, vài xị hỏng lẻ chủ thớt mua hàng china copy ????


Thiệt không thể qua mặt được cặp mắt diều hâu của ông Nam này được. Hàng chánh hãng đó, em chỉ cốt show cái gá thôi...
Thật ra cũng còn vài món nữa nhưng sợ bị trảm vì loãng chủ đề và sợ phải kê khai ngu phí nhiều quá tự mình thấy... nản. Đã vậy còn lôi ra ngồi chụp chụp, bả mà thấy thì... em đành chôn kín giấc mộng này  :Smile: . 
Đến lúc nào mấy món đó đắc dụng một chút (giờ phải cố nghỉ coi sài được vào việc gì), lúc đó thây mình cũng không ngu mấy thi mới show. Hihi...

Mai đi sắm bob, và vom tiếp... giờ phải đọc 'SteppingMotor3 chấm pdf' rồi.

----------


## dhung

> Thiệt không thể qua mặt được cặp mắt diều hâu của ông Nam này được. Hàng chánh hãng đó, em chỉ cốt show cái gá thôi...
> Thật ra cũng còn vài món nữa nhưng sợ bị trảm vì loãng chủ đề và sợ phải kê khai ngu phí nhiều quá tự mình thấy... nản. Đã vậy còn lôi ra ngồi chụp chụp, bả mà thấy thì... em đành chôn kín giấc mộng này . 
> Đến lúc nào mấy món đó đắc dụng một chút (giờ phải cố nghỉ coi sài được vào việc gì), lúc đó thây mình cũng không ngu mấy thi mới show. Hihi...
> 
> Mai đi sắm bob, và vom tiếp... giờ phải đọc 'SteppingMotor3 chấm pdf' rồi.


bạn cho hỏi cái đế gá máy mài góc đó mua ở đâu ? giá bao nhiêu và khi mua thì nói cái đó là cái gì ?

----------


## ppgas

Bác dhung,

Em mua cái gá ở bên qlộ 1a, giá 200k. Và có một điều mà khi mua (hàng bãi) mình cảm giác nó sử dụng được vào mục đích gì thì mua, không cần nói gì cả! Nói thiệt đó là món đồ mà em nghĩ không xếp vào ô 'ngu phí'  :Smile:

----------


## dhung

> Bác dhung,
> 
> Em mua cái gá ở bên qlộ 1a, giá 200k. Và có một điều mà khi mua (hàng bãi) mình cảm giác nó sử dụng được vào mục đích gì thì mua, không cần nói gì cả! Nói thiệt đó là món đồ mà em nghĩ không xếp vào ô 'ngu phí'


:-) mình tưởng bác mua mới ở mấy chỗ bán công cụ nên mới hỏi thế, 200k quá ngon

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Mấy ngày nay đọc và tổng hợp kiến thức cơ bản về cnc như sau:



Vừa chia sẽ cho các anh em đang có dự định muốn làm, vừa mong các bác bổ sung thêm.

Sẽ triển khai từ đây

Cảm ơn,

----------

CKD, Mr.L

----------


## ppgas

Hôm nay thứ bảy, dành ít thời gian cafe bạn bè buổi sáng, gia đình buổi chiều+ tối, 'phia' là thời gian của 'riêng một góc trời'  :Smile: .

*Cập nhật một chút về đề tài này:*
*Đã mua xong:*
- 1 máy vi tính cũ (mới mua sáng nay 500K, chút xíu thử xem có chạy không)
- 1 BOB (robot3t) 
- 3 driver Vexta
- 5 stepper motor (3 chính, 2 sơ cua) vexta và ... 5 cái coupling
- 2 máy phay tay, Makita 380w và 300w
- 5 kg dây điện các kiểu (rã máy CNC)
- 3 công tắc hành trình
- 1 cái e-stop, một cái start
- 1 biến thế Lioa 220-110-100VAC - 2KVA
- 1 biến áp nguồn xung lambda 24 VDC -10A
- 1 máy phay gỗ (cơ) hành trình 400x600mm (sẽ độ lại thành khung router)
- 2 kg ốc vít lục giác các kiểu
- 1 mỏ hàn chì (chủ yếu nối dây điện)
- 1 đống các loại dụng cụ làm việc: đồng hồ VOM, thước kẹp, ê-ke, khoan, máy cưa, máy mài (góc, khuôn, mini...), máy mở vít, khóa lục giác, dụng cụ ta-rô... 
 Đặc biệt, bộ phần mềm Mach3 mà bác nhatson cập nhật và hướng dẫn download (_xin cảm ơn nhiều_)

Wow, tùm lum thứ nhưng *vẫn còn thiếu:*
- Vít-me cho 2 trục XY và nguyên bộ Z,
- 1 cái khoan bàn...
- và nhiều thứ khác không nhất thiết phái có ngay

 ... tuy nhiên cái thiếu lớn nhất là *kiến thức và kỹ năng* -> Rất cần nỗ lực cá nhân, sự đông viên, tư vấn vấn giúp đỡ của mọi người.

Mai update bằng hình ảnh cho nó xôm tụ.

... và cũng rất mong các bác có ghé ngang topic này, vui lòng bỏ chút thời gian tư vấn và góp ý thêm.
Trên tinh thần học hỏi, các bác cứ thoải mái mà "bình loạn", phê bình, góp ý, em xin ghi nhận hết

Và cảm ơn,

----------


## Gamo

Bác làm đại 1 cái là có kiến thức liền hà  :Smile: ) Kinh nghiệm của em là mới làm thì hay thích làm to, nhưng em nghĩ bác nên làm 1 cái nhỏ trước. Cái nhỏ em ráp 2-3 ngày xong nhưng cái to em ráp cả mấy tuần chưa xong nữa

----------

ppgas

----------


## biết tuốt

cái này hay à nhà bác mua ở đâu vậy ?? bao tiền

----------


## ppgas

Thật ra cũng có nghía bộ 3 trục hoàn chỉnh nhưng vì làm thực tập nên chịu khó giảm chi phí bằng cách dyi. Và dyi cũng chính là phương pháp giúp mình rèn luyện kỹ năng và hiểu nhiều hơn, sâu hơn một chút. :-)

----------


## ppgas

> cái này hay à nhà bác mua ở đâu vậy ?? bao tiền


Cái máy mài góc thì mình mua Makita trước rồi. Cái gá mua 200k, hàng bãi (QL1A) bác ah.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## ppgas

Hôm nay công việc không suông sẻ chút xíu nào.
Thử PC thì treo máy liên tục. Chắc không chơi máy cổ nữa.
Lên sơ đồ mà thiếu phụ kiện điện, không gắn được.

Các cho hỏi:
1- Cái bob ROBOT3T có cần có cần nguồn 5vdc không?
2- Nguồn cấp 24vdc chỉ lấy dây dương (+) và dây GND, không dùng dây âm (-)?
3- Mua card PCI-LPT có cần lưu ý gì không, hay miễn là PCI-LPT là ok?





Tính mod cái này làm cnc router đây, các trục trược rất ổn.


Cảm ơn,

----------

writewin

----------


## jimmyli

1: Không cần 5V nhé
2: +24V là dương còn GND là "-" đó bạn
3: Sài card thì phải cài driver và setup lại địa chỉ mà PC cấp cho card trong mach3 còn soft khác thì em không biết

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> 1: Không cần 5V nhé
> 2: +24V là dương còn GND là "-" đó bạn
> 3: Sài card thì phải cài driver và setup lại địa chỉ mà PC cấp cho card trong mach3 còn soft khác thì em không biết


Mình cứ tưởng dây GND là dây nối đất (Ground)!

----------


## ppgas

Một chút cập nhật, vui!
Đã nghe tiếng 'engage' của stepper. Trục motor giữ cứng khi đóng điện.



Tiếp tục học cách cài đặt Mách để thử quay motor.

----------


## writewin

chân + và - thì mục đích là phân cực thuận hoặc nghịc thôi, sáng hoặc tối, 1 hoặc 0, 

còn nối dây thì chân + mình nối thẳng lên nguồn còn - thì nối với BOB

còn test thì bạn cứ phân cực thuận cho phần dir còn step thì - nối mass + thì cầm tay kích vào chân nguồn 5v rồi coi quay sao, đổi chiều -+ của dir đẻ coi step có đổi chièu ko ^^

----------

ppgas

----------


## hunter_dt

Cái số " Zero " của bác to quá, gấp cả chục lần của e rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> chân + và - thì mục đích là phân cực thuận hoặc nghịc thôi, sáng hoặc tối, 1 hoặc 0, 
> 
> còn nối dây thì chân + mình nối thẳng lên nguồn còn - thì nối với BOB
> 
> còn test thì bạn cứ phân cực thuận cho phần dir còn step thì - nối mass + thì cầm tay kích vào chân nguồn 5v rồi coi quay sao, đổi chiều -+ của dir đẻ coi step có đổi chièu ko ^^


Hi writewin, 
Hình như bạn cũng mua mấy cái driver ud2115b, tín hiệu từ bob này là step/dir cấp cho driver dưới dạng cw/ccw, có phải set cái sw1 như hình?


Mình không biết thế nào là phân cực thuận, ww có thể giải thích rõ hơn giúp nhé. 

Cảm ơn,

----------


## ppgas

> Cái số " Zero " của bác to quá, gấp cả chục lần của e rồi


Hihi... chào bác thợ săn,

Thiệt tình là cả tháng nay ngồi/ nằm/ đi nghiên cứu đủ các thể loại :-) . Mọi thứ bắt đầu từ zero tròn trĩnh, trừ thú vui khám phá, nghiên cứu cái mới thì hơn zero chút... 
Tiền học phí cũng nhiều nhưng bù lại, mình học (hỏi :-)) cũng nhiều...

----------


## writewin

^^ mấy bộ đó mình mua rẻ của MR Thường ở Đà Nẵng giá chỉ có 500k cho 1 bộ có driver và step luôn, nếu cần thêm thì mình đặt hộ

2 chân -+ và cua dir và step, VD 2 chân đó là con diot, nếu bạn phân cực thuận ( phân cực đúng âm dương) thì đi ot sẽ sáng còn nghịch  thì nó tăt, 

đối với chân dir thì bạn phân cự thuận hay nghịc j cũng dc vì khi thay đổi thuận nghịc thì nó sẻ thay đổi chiều vòng quay

đối với chân step thì phải phân cực thuận, thông thường mình nối + lên Vcc 5v còn - thì nối vào BOB để lấy tín hiệu đầu ra để đièu khiển


nếu ko hiểu thì gọi cho mình giải thích cho dể hiểu,

----------

ppgas

----------


## Gamo

Sao mà bác writewin phá giá thế, chú ppgas phải đãi cafe cho mọi người thì mới chỉ chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> ^^ mấy bộ đó mình mua rẻ của MR Thường ở Đà Nẵng giá chỉ có 500k cho 1 bộ có driver và step luôn, nếu cần thêm thì mình đặt hộ
> 
> 2 chân -+ và cua dir và step, VD 2 chân đó là con diot, nếu bạn phân cực thuận ( phân cực đúng âm dương) thì đi ot sẽ sáng còn nghịch  thì nó tăt, 
> 
> đối với chân dir thì bạn phân cự thuận hay nghịc j cũng dc vì khi thay đổi thuận nghịc thì nó sẻ thay đổi chiều vòng quay
> 
> đối với chân step thì phải phân cực thuận, thông thường mình nối + lên Vcc 5v còn - thì nối vào BOB để lấy tín hiệu đầu ra để đièu khiển
> 
> nếu ko hiểu thì gọi cho mình giải thích cho dể hiểu,


Đang ngồi lọ mọ sửa cái máy tính cũ mới lấy về. Chắc lỏng chân RAM, khởi động kêu tít tít liên tục.

Sẽ quay lại phần điện sau khi cài xong Mach3. Bác đã mở lời giúp, mình không khách sáo nhé...:-) 
Mấy cái driver mình cũng mua chỗ Mr. Thường...




> Sao mà bác writewin phá giá thế, chú ppgas phải đãi cafe cho mọi người thì mới chỉ chứ


Hehe, mình thường xuyên ra Đà Nẵng, xin mời cafe sơ giao. Lần thứ 2 không sơ nữa thì mình mời bia... :-)

----------


## Gamo

Chú ra Đà Nẵng nhớ mua ít tré bà Đệ mời anh em diễn đàn + uống kèm với bia  :Wink: 

Bác writein ở Đà Nẽng à?

----------


## Gamo

> Hihi... cảm ơn,
> 
> Đang ở le-vồ thợ học việc thì chịu chém cũng là lẽ thường. Lão có chém nhưng cũng hướng dẫn mà...
> Túm lại cho dễ núm , trang bị thêm:
> 1. Đồng hồ VOM -> chợ Dân Sinh, Nhật Tảo... (loại nào đây?)
> 2. BOB3T-02: Board đệm Mach3 cổng LPT (robot3t) (cái này chắc đúng)
> 3. Máy vi tính cấu hình thấp cũng được nhưng dức khoát là phải có LPT port. (Cái này trước sau cũng phải có nếu muốn tiếp tục) -> tận dụng máy desktop có sẵn, mua thêm PCI->LPT card (lại Nhật Tảo)
> 4. ...
> 
> ...


Nếu bác giàu thì với mấy con motor, bác phải mua con này mới đo chính xác nè: http://newtechsys.co.th/Handheld_Osc..._Oscilloscope/
Vừa là VOM, vừa là oscilloscope, vừa đo được cả độ cảm & điện dung, giá thì cũng ko đắt lắm, khoảng 2.xx tr.

Digital VOM thường ko có 2 thứ cuối, tín hiệu nhảy chậm nên ko dùng kiểm tra có xung được (ít nhất thì VOM cổ điển còn dùng để kiềm tra có xung hoặc PWM chậm được). Ngoài ra, digital VOM thường rẻ tiền nên đo trở của motor hay trật lắm (2.8oghm thì đo ra 6ohm chẳng hạn). Được cái digital VOM cho ra số dễ đọc hơn loại nhảy kim cổ điển. Thông thường em dùng digital VOM cho nó khỏe, mạch nào cần đo tín hiệu nhanh hơn thì dùng loại nhảy kim cổ điện, mạch nào xung nhanh hơn nữa thì phải lôi con này ra.

Nói dzậy thôi chứ mới bắt đầu thì bác mua con digital VOM thường, giá 100K là được rồi  :Wink:  Em thì thích loại nhảy kim cổ điển vì nó đo nhanh hơn nhưng hay đọc lộn số hoài => dẹp luôn

----------


## writewin

cà fe thì lúc nào cũng dc, trong h hành chính hay ngoài cũng dc, trong thì đến 16 lê sát ngoài thì bỏ qua màn cà fe đến thẳng màn bia bọt luôn đi ah ^^, số em 0905705517

dạ vân em ở đà nẵng

----------


## ppgas

Đã cài xong Mach3 Version3.043.066, và "thuốc chữa" - upload by ledngochan (xin cảm ơn).:-)

Mai lại tiếp tục cái dụ pins-ports khá lằn nhằn nữa, haiz....z....

 Không biết thuốc đã có tác dụng chưa mà vẫn thấy chữ 'demo' ngay tựa!? 
Đã đọc kỹ hướng dẩn trước khi sử dụng nhưng ... hình như thuốc chưa được 'pha chế'. Chắc phải xin công thức pha chế  :Confused: !





> cà fe thì lúc nào cũng dc, trong h hành chính hay ngoài cũng dc, trong thì đến 16 lê sát ngoài thì bỏ qua màn cà fe đến thẳng màn bia bọt luôn đi ah ^^, số em 0905705517
> 
> dạ vân em ở đà nẵng


Cảm ơn ww, mình xin đến Lê Sát trước.

----------


## ppgas

> Nếu bác giàu thì với mấy con motor, bác phải mua con này mới đo chính xác nè: http://newtechsys.co.th/Handheld_Osc..._Oscilloscope/
> Vừa là VOM, vừa là oscilloscope, vừa đo được cả độ cảm & điện dung, giá thì cũng ko đắt lắm, khoảng 2.xx tr.
> 
> Digital VOM thường ko có 2 thứ cuối, tín hiệu nhảy chậm nên ko dùng kiểm tra có xung được (ít nhất thì VOM cổ điển còn dùng để kiềm tra có xung hoặc PWM chậm được). Ngoài ra, digital VOM thường rẻ tiền nên đo trở của motor hay trật lắm (2.8oghm thì đo ra 6ohm chẳng hạn). Được cái digital VOM cho ra số dễ đọc hơn loại nhảy kim cổ điển. Thông thường em dùng digital VOM cho nó khỏe, mạch nào cần đo tín hiệu nhanh hơn thì dùng loại nhảy kim cổ điện, mạch nào xung nhanh hơn nữa thì phải lôi con này ra.
> 
> Nói dzậy thôi chứ mới bắt đầu thì bác mua con digital VOM thường, giá 100K là được rồi  Em thì thích loại nhảy kim cổ điển vì nó đo nhanh hơn nhưng hay đọc lộn số hoài => dẹp luôn


Mình mua con SANWA 800A rồi bác, nó đã quá phức tạp rồi mà bác còn bảo mua con oscilo về nữa thì chắc dành hết thời gian để 'nghiên cú' nó và bỏ luôn dụ CNC wa' hihi... 


Nói tới đo trở, vật lộn với nó cả đêm qua mà vẫn không chắc dây giữa đúng hay chưa mặc dù đã thông mạch stepper. Số ohm nó cứ ngang ngang nhau thiệt không biết đâu mà lần.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật,

Nhờ những tư vấn nhiệt tình của bác bác gần xa, mình đã đấu nối stepping motor thành công  :Smile: . Xin post lên đây để mọi người cùng xem:



Tiếp theo sẽ nghiên cứu các Estop, công tắc hành trình, nối đcơ chổi than (tạm) dùng các output trên bob để điều khiển...

Sau đó sẽ tiếp tục phần cơ khí và quay lại các phần mềm điều khiển. Đường còn xa quá  :Frown:  !
Cảm ơn tất cả.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Mình mua con SANWA 800A rồi bác, nó đã quá phức tạp rồi mà bác còn bảo mua con oscilo về nữa thì chắc dành hết thời gian để 'nghiên cú' nó và bỏ luôn dụ CNC wa' hihi... 
> Đính kèm 1976
> 
> Nói tới đo trở, vật lộn với nó cả đêm qua mà vẫn không chắc dây giữa đúng hay chưa mặc dù đã thông mạch stepper. Số ohm nó cứ ngang ngang nhau thiệt không biết đâu mà lần.


có những loại đồng hồ em đã thử dù là hàng đắt tiền nhưng đo  trị số ôm giá trại nhỏ thường bị sai , nhưng có cái có mấy chục đo lại khá chính xác thế nên có nhiều đồ hồ để so sánh là tốt nhất ,

----------


## Gamo

Tai chu lam cham day, moi anh chau beer di thi xong trong 1 ngay  :Wink: )

----------


## ppgas

> có những loại đồng hồ em đã thử dù là hàng đắt tiền nhưng đo  trị số ôm giá trại nhỏ thường bị sai , nhưng có cái có mấy chục đo lại khá chính xác thế nên có nhiều đồ hồ để so sánh là tốt nhất ,


Mua một món về ngâm cứu mới biết, rút kinh... nghiệm.





> Tai chu lam cham day, moi anh chau beer di thi xong trong 1 ngay )


Bác Gamo, hehe... vừa làm vừa tìm hiểu nên nó chậm, chịu.
Tới phần cơ khí là mệt nhất và chắc là còn châm hơn nữa vì kỹ năng kém, công cụ thiếu và đặc biệt là cái "xưởng" hơi nhỏ' chỉ có ... 2m vuông dưới gầm cầu thang nên hơi cực  :Smile: .
Mà bác Gamo ở Sì Gòn hay đâu đấy ah? Để tiện mời bia thôi mà hihi...

----------


## Gamo

úi giời ui, bác có 2m vuông mà làm được CNC thì em cũng bái phục bác thiệt, chắc bác là sinh viên ở nhà trọ hả?  :Wink: 

Em ở SG

----------


## ppgas

> úi giời ui, bác có 2m vuông mà làm được CNC thì em cũng bái phục bác thiệt, chắc bác là sinh viên ở nhà trọ hả? 
> 
> Em ở SG


Em là 'đại da' bác Gamo ah  :Smile: , không phải sinh viên trọ học đâu, nhà rộng lắm nhưng cho sv thuê mới có tiền 'trang trải ' cho cái vụ cnc này đấy!  :Smile:  
Bác ở Sg thì tiện giao lưu rồi nhưng em ngại giao lưu vì chẳng biết nói chuyện gì (có biết gì về cnc đâu mà nói...) hihihi... mà không nói thì mau xỉn, mà xỉn thì... hay nói thật... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

:Smile: ) ẹc, bác làm em tò mò quá...

Thế tình hình máy CNC của đại da ra sao rồi?

Em cũng ko phải dân Xi-en-xi đâu, rảnh rỗi sinh nông nổi nên mới đốt tiền vào nó như thế này... Mấy bữa nay ngồi suy nghĩ: mình có bị khùng hay ko  :Wink: 

Đầu tư vào CNC, giờ ko biết làm gì để kiếm tiền bù lại đây?

----------


## ppgas

> Có nút "Cám ơn" bên trên đấy bác hi hi 
> Nói túm lại là dùng đồng hồ VOM đo xem nó giống cái nào dưới đây (đo theo kiểu thông mạch và nhìn số điện trở, cái này điện trở nó nhỏ nên phải để ý kỹ, qua 1 cuộn dây có giá trị là R thì khi qua 2 cuộn dây sẽ có giá trị ~2R). Em đoán nó là cái hình số 2 (6 lead unipolar)
> Đính kèm 1705
> 
> Còn về việc đấu sai motor thì điều tệ nhất có thể xảy ra là motor không quay (khuyến cáo bác trong lúc test chỉnh dòng cho motor thấp thôi để khỏi hỏng motor và driver)
> 
> Brgs


Ơn các bác hướng dẫn, cuối cùng em đã xác định được nó thuộc nhóm số 2: 6 lead unipolar! (Một cách có cơ sở) :Smile: !
Không những vậy, mấy con 5 dây trước giờ chẳng biết khiển kiểu gì, bây giờ quay một cách ngoan ngoãn  :Smile: .

Cũng xin ghi lai đây cho các anh bác nào còn nhát tay: em đấu sai dây vài lần nhưng không có cái nào bốc khói cả! Chỉ có hơi nóng driver và motor một chút thôi. Các bác cứ mạnh dạn nhé! (nhưng em không chịu trách nhiệm nếu rủi có  bốc khói thiệt  :Smile: )



> ) ẹc, bác làm em tò mò quá...
> 
> Thế tình hình máy CNC của đại da ra sao rồi?
> 
> Em cũng ko phải dân Xi-en-xi đâu, rảnh rỗi sinh nông nổi nên mới đốt tiền vào nó như thế này... Mấy bữa nay ngồi suy nghĩ: mình có bị khùng hay ko 
> 
> Đầu tư vào CNC, giờ ko biết làm gì để kiếm tiền bù lại đây?


Hihi... bác Gamo,
Tình hình chẳng ra làm sao cả! có tiến triển nhưng toàn lý thuyết. Mấy con stepper giờ khóc ròng với em rồi nhé  :Smile: , chạy tới chạy lui, chạy xuôi chạy ngược bảo sao làm vậy. (nổ tí, đang phê  :Smile: )
Bác nói kiếm tiền bù lại ah? Chắc tạm thời quên nó đi bác ơi. Không biết bác có set target bù không chứ em thì không. Trước em chẳng biết gì về điện, giờ thì có thể đo được điện trở rôì, một  bước tiến đột phá haha...

----------


## Gamo

ui giời ui, bác mời em bia em truyền bí kíp bác 1 buổi là thành chuyên gia điện tử ngay  :Wink:  Em cũng nổ tí cho vui thôi  :Wink: 

Em thì chẳng quan tâm lắm đến đám điện tử & phần mềm vì em dân gốc CNTT ra, đi làm mười mấy năm chán rồi. Đợt rồi ham dzui, lao đầu vào CNC, giờ đang khóc vì đốt hơn trăm triệu rồi  :Cool:  thôi coi như nghề chơi cũng lắm công phu vậy

----------


## ppgas

> ui giời ui, bác mời em bia em truyền bí kíp bác 1 buổi là thành chuyên gia điện tử ngay  Em cũng nổ tí cho vui thôi 
> 
> Em thì chẳng quan tâm lắm đến đám điện tử & phần mềm vì em dân gốc CNTT ra, đi làm mười mấy năm chán rồi. Đợt rồi ham dzui, lao đầu vào CNC, giờ đang khóc vì *đốt hơn trăm triệu rồi :*cool: thôi coi như nghề chơi cũng lắm công phu vậy


Cái câu tô đậm này chắc không (chưa) chính xác đâu! Vì cứ thấy đâu có mua mua bán bán hàng độc thì ở đó có Gamo! Hahaha... 
Em thì hiện là chiên da rồi nên cũng chẳng mơ làm chuyên gia chi cho nó tốn kém ... Để dành xèng mua vit-me và Z-.

----------


## writewin

chạy dc ok rồi hả anh, he he lắp lên máy chạy mới thấy đã ^^

chạy dc đến đó coi như xong 1 bước rồi
lên máy chạy theo verto là coi như xong bước 2
còn chạy điêu khắc mà ko bị j mới coi nhưg xong 3, ( phần này khá chua đó, he he)

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> chạy dc ok rồi hả anh, he he lắp lên máy chạy mới thấy đã ^^
> 
> chạy dc đến đó coi như xong 1 bước rồi
> lên máy chạy theo verto là coi như xong bước 2
> còn chạy điêu khắc mà ko bị j mới coi nhưg xong 3, ( phần này khá chua đó, he he)


Viết ra thì mất 5 phút, thực hiện được... em chia thời gian theo kế hoạch như sau:

chạy dc đến đó coi như xong 1 bước rồi: *1 tháng*
lên máy chạy theo verto là coi như xong bước 2: *3 tháng*
còn chạy điêu khắc mà ko bị j mới coi như xong 3: *6 tháng*

Đó là mới chạy ĐƯỢC thôi nhé, để chạy ĐẸP thì chắc con đường còn xa...

----------


## ppgas

Cuối tuần rồi, cập nhật vaì hình ảnh cho nó xôm tụ:

  



Giờ tính tiếp cách dựng X lên Y ra sao đây. Rồi Z ...

Chúc mọi người cuối tuần dui dẻ!  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Đang muốn thử con động cơ bước lai (hybrid stepping motor), mua mấy con 8 dây về nghiên cứu. Chiều giờ chưa cho nó chạy được với con driver 2 phase Vexta UD2115B. Các bác có ghé ngang nếu biết tư vấn giúp em nhé. 





Cảm ơn,

----------


## ppgas

Cuối cùng cũng lọ mọ được cách nối hybrid stepper 8 dây. Cũng vui...



Đang cần:
-  vít me bước 10 hành trình 400-450mm (đầu nối cốt 6 là chuẩn)
-  vít me bước 10 hành trình 200-250mm (đầu nối cốt 6)
-  bộ z ray vuông, vít me bi bước 5, hành trình khoảng 150mm (đầu nối cốt 6)

Các bác nào có bán, còn dư... vui lòng PM cái giá nhé! Cảm ơn.

Cuối tuần đi mua nhôm mặt bàn, trụ đỡ x.

Nhân tiện cho e hỏi luôn có bác nào chịu gia công cnc mấy chi tiết nhôm lặt vặt ở SG (loanh quanh q.4) không nhỉ?

----------


## Nam CNC

Gia công lặt vặt thì em không làm nhưng loanh quanh quận 4 thì nhà em là 134 Vĩnh Hội, quận 4 . Hình như trong quận 8 có đủ thứ bác cần dùng nhưng có điều đủ tiền mua không thôi à.

----------


## Gamo

lão Nam nói vậy thôi chứ chứ ông cứ đem tiền dúi vào lão là lão ấy làm liền. Có điều tiền lặt vặt thì lão ấy chê

----------


## ppgas

Cảm ơn tư vấn của các tiền bối. 
Mai em tranh thủ sang quận 8 theo gợi ý của lão Nam xem có nhặt được gì không. 

Các bác nào ở xa muốn tường thuật món nào thì em sẽ báo lại cho nhé.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Cuối cùng cũng lọ mọ được cách nối hybrid stepper 8 dây. Cũng vui...
> 
> 
> 
> Đang cần:
> -  vít me bước 10 hành trình 400-450mm (đầu nối cốt 6 là chuẩn)
> -  vít me bước 10 hành trình 200-250mm (đầu nối cốt 6)
> -  bộ z ray vuông, vít me bi bước 5, hành trình khoảng 150mm (đầu nối cốt 6)
> 
> ...


con này bác chập 8 dây lại với nhau có quay tay đựoc trục k bac? em có 1 con mà chập vào vẫn quay tay được lại mất nhãn mác nên chả biết loại nào , dùng driver tự chế quay được như k nhanh lắm

----------


## ppgas

> con này bác chập 8 dây lại với nhau có quay tay đựoc trục k bac? em có 1 con mà chập vào vẫn quay tay được lại mất nhãn mác nên chả biết loại nào , dùng driver tự chế quay được như k nhanh lắm


Đang ngồi uống bia với các anh em trong cty, để tối về (nếu vẫn thấy đường  :Smile: ), em thử rồi trả lời bác. lý thuyết của việc chập dây này là gì vậy ah?

----------


## biết tuốt

động cơ step khi cập các đầu dây lại với nhau, tức các cuộn dây nối kin vòng mình không quay được vò nó xuất hiện dòng và tạo lực giữ , nhưng cái step 8 dây của em vẫn quay được em thấy lạ nên hỏi bác thôi xem có giống không ? hay cái của em là loại khác hoặc bị hỏng ,

----------


## Gamo

Cua bac hong roi, cho em di  :Wink: )

Dua thoi, nhung con step cua bac nho hay lon? Voi lai em chua tinh thu, nhung voi motor thuong  <10kg, minh quay cham, dong sinh ra yeu lam. Do do trong truong hop nay em nghi ko du de giu motor dau

----------


## biết tuốt

hỏng là  thế lào bác  :Cool:  em chạy bằng diriver tự chế vèo vèo, chạy thử bằng MA860H chả được , để mai em úp cái ảnh

----------


## ppgas

> động cơ step khi cập các đầu dây lại với nhau, tức các cuộn dây nối kin vòng mình không quay được vò nó xuất hiện dòng và tạo lực giữ , nhưng cái step 8 dây của em vẫn quay được em thấy lạ nên hỏi bác thôi xem có giống không ? hay cái của em là loại khác hoặc bị hỏng ,


Vẫn nhớ đường về nhà...  :Smile: 
Hay nhỉ, chập các dây (không dức khoát phải đủ 8 dây, có lực giữ!
Khi chập 2 dây của 2 cuộn dây riêng biệt, các dây giữa nối nhau, khi quay trục lực giữ nhẹ hơn nhưng cảm giác giữ theo step!

----------


## solero

> động cơ step khi cập các đầu dây lại với nhau, tức các cuộn dây nối kin vòng mình không quay được vò nó xuất hiện dòng và tạo lực giữ , nhưng cái step 8 dây của em vẫn quay được em thấy lạ nên hỏi bác thôi xem có giống không ? hay cái của em là loại khác hoặc bị hỏng ,


Bác nói như trên thì chỉ đúng 1/2 thôi. Đúng là khi chập các đầu dây vào thì trong motor xuất hiện từ trường cản, từ trường đó sẽ tạo ra lực giữ rô-to của motor. Tuy nhiên tùy motor mà từ trường này thế nào chứ không phải cái motor nào cũng "không quay được". Nếu motor bước bác thuộc loại to, chập dây xong vặn tay không mà không quay được thì em có thể kẹp kìm chết em vẫn vặn được he he.

----------


## ppgas

Hôm nay tranh thủ buổi chiều, lên được cái khung:
Ta rô ren:


Gá vai:


Gá trục X:


Hờ hờ... gian nan thật,  bắt đầu...wải...

----------


## ppgas

@ nhatson: nghe nói bác có bộ z này, bác vui lòng inbox thông số và giá nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## emptyhb

Bạn chủ topic ở đâu vậy? Mình ở gần HN, cần mua thanh nhôm định hình mà không biết ở đâu bán. Nếu biết cho mình xin địa chỉ với nhé. Thanks!

----------


## ppgas

Sài Gòn bác ah. HN thì em chịu.  :Frown:

----------


## ppgas

Loay hoay chiều cuối tuần

 



Tuyệt cú vời...  :Smile:

----------

mig21

----------


## ppgas

Đã một số tuần trôi qua, dự án bị treo vì cần phải mua sắm thêm dụng cụ lao động, khoe luôn:
Đầu tiên là cái height gauge


Tiếp đến là đồng hồ so, cái gá thì nhà tự trồng  :Smile: 


Tiếp đến là helping hand để hàn nối dây điện cho step motor, cái này cũng nhà tự trồng  :Smile: 


Tiếp, gá khoan bàn, nhà tự trồng:


Nhưng chất lượng quá bèo, đành phải mua đồ ready made;


 Và tiếp tục lao động chờ worldcup, máy tiện micro  :Smile:  còn đang dang dở:


Kỹ năng chụp hình quá dữ, các bác xem chơi, rảnh tay thì quăng đá nhé  :Wink:

----------

anhcos, CKD, cnc300, Gamo, Khoa C3, mig21, Nam CNC

----------


## ppgas

Trong thời gian chờ vít me:-

----------

anhcos, cnc300, duonghoang, jimmyli, mig21, solero, writewin

----------


## ppgas

Hôm nay mới thứ bộ z, chạy ngon lành. Cũng dui. 
Tiếp tục săn y, đúng là tìm vít me cho khung máy có sẵn thiệt là cực khổ. 
Kinh nghiệm là nên mua ray và vít me trước, khung máy làm theo.



Đang dui, nâng cấp helping hand lên v.2.

----------

cnc300, Gamo, nhatson, thehiena2, writewin

----------


## writewin

kết nhật bộ kẹp dây để hàn này, chắc phải làm 1 cái mới dc ^^

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> kết nhật bộ kẹp dây để hàn này, chắc phải làm 1 cái mới dc ^^


Một năm hàn chừng chục lần, nhưng mỗi lần hàn cứ loay hoay wài. Giờ thì nhìn cái gì cũng muốn... hàn  :Smile:

----------


## writewin

Em thì hàn nhiều mà lười làm cái kẹp. Mổi lần hàn là ngồi xổm dung tay lẩn chân de kẹp dây, hehe

----------


## jacky chain

em là dân cơ khí cầm mỏ hàn cứ run run mà hàn dây step mỗi bộ 24 mối hàn mà 3 bộ nhỏ xíu toàn tranh thủ làm buổi tối nên để tránh buồn ngủ em lấy chân là êto lâu lâu quên chích và chân ừa tỉnh người vừa được việc, chỉ có điều hôm sau đi tướng hơi khó coi. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nhatson

> @ nhatson: nghe nói bác có bộ z này, bác vui lòng inbox thông số và giá nhé. Cảm ơn.


để dành dùng dần thôi ah

b.r

----------


## ppgas

> để dành dùng dần thôi ah
> 
> b.r


Chờ lâu quá nản bán hết đồ rồi  :Smile: 
Đã sắm được một em tương đối.

----------


## ppgas

Dự án chính thức kết thúc trong dang dở! :


Mặc dầu có rất nhiều huớng dẫn và giúp đỡ nhiệt tình của các bác, dự án tuy không thành công nhưng đã kết thúc tốt đẹp và đạt đuợc mục tiêu đề ra: nghiên cứu và học hỏi!
- một chút hiểu biết về CNC nói chung 
- một mớ kiến thức và kinh nghiệm đã đuợc đúc kết
- một số mối quan hệ bạn bè được xác lập  :Smile: 

Bài học rút ra:
1- nên xác định mục tiêu rõ ràng trước khi bắt tay dựng con máy 
2- nên có bản thiết kế chi tiết
3- triển khai mua ray trượt và vit-me trước khi làm khung máy
...
Và các bác nào có hứng thú tiếp tục hoàn thiện con máy, vui lòng inbox.
Cái xác máy khỏan 30kg như hình (không có vit-me và bộ Z), em thanh lý lại 2tr5.

Xin cảm ơn tất cả!

----------


## anhxco

> Dự án chính thức kết thúc trong dang dở! :
> 
> 
> Mặc dầu có rất nhiều huớng dẫn và giúp đỡ nhiệt tình của các bác, dự án tuy không thành công nhưng đã kết thúc tốt đẹp và đạt đuợc mục tiêu đề ra: nghiên cứu và học hỏi!
> - một chút hiểu biết về CNC nói chung 
> - một mớ kiến thức và kinh nghiệm đã đuợc đúc kết
> - một số mối quan hệ bạn bè được xác lập 
> 
> Bài học rút ra:
> ...


Sắp xong rồi mà bác, cố lên, bán uổng thế, e cũng ham mà mỗi tội hơi nặng, vận chuyển chắc chết tiền  :Frown:

----------


## ppgas

> Sắp xong rồi mà bác, cố lên, bán uổng thế, e cũng ham mà mỗi tội hơi nặng, vận chuyển chắc chết tiền


Đúng là sắp xong nhưng thích ray vuông cơ...
Chi phí cho cái khung đó gần 5tr, bán 2,5tr coi như wề dốn  :Smile: , học phí 2,5tr. 
Tít ở ngoải ham hố chi cho nó cực bác ơi. của một đồng! công một... triệu  :Smile:

----------


## elenercom

Gần xong rồi mà bỏ, uổng vậy bác Trương? Tui mà ở Sài gòn là bưng về lun rồi. Thế cái combo trục Z có cho đi không bác?

----------


## ppgas

> Gần xong rồi mà bỏ, uổng vậy bác Trương? Tui mà ở Sài gòn là bưng về lun rồi. Thế cái combo trục Z có cho đi không bác?


Dạ tạm thời thì để đấy xem mai mốt có cần không rồi mới tính tiếp bác Long!

----------


## hoitm

> Cập nhật,
> 
> Nhờ những tư vấn nhiệt tình của bác bác gần xa, mình đã đấu nối stepping motor thành công . Xin post lên đây để mọi người cùng xem:
> 
> 
> Tiếp theo sẽ nghiên cứu các Estop, công tắc hành trình, nối đcơ chổi than (tạm) dùng các output trên bob để điều khiển...
> 
> Sau đó sẽ tiếp tục phần cơ khí và quay lại các phần mềm điều khiển. Đường còn xa quá  !
> Cảm ơn tất cả.


Chào bạn mình cũng dùng bob của roto3t và driver giống này, nhưng khi mình nối thì motor chỉ chạy 1 chiều. làm sao để khắc phục nhỉ

----------


## CKD

> Chào bạn mình cũng dùng bob của roto3t và driver giống này, nhưng khi mình nối thì motor chỉ chạy 1 chiều. làm sao để khắc phục nhỉ


Đã chạy tức tín hiệu step đã ok.
Driver giống trong bài thì hình như là Vexta, vậy chúng ta có mấy vấn đề cần kiểm tra.
1. Kiểm tra lại driver. Driver này có 2 chế độ nhận input là 1P & 2P. Chuyển về 1P mà dùng.
2. Kiểm tra lại các output từ BOB

----------

hoitm, ppgas

----------


## hoitm

> Đã chạy tức tín hiệu step đã ok.
> Driver giống trong bài thì hình như là Vexta, vậy chúng ta có mấy vấn đề cần kiểm tra.
> 1. Kiểm tra lại driver. Driver này có 2 chế độ nhận input là 1P & 2P. Chuyển về 1P mà dùng.
> 2. Kiểm tra lại các output từ BOB


mình dùng driver ud2115b. mình tháo cái driver ra thấy có 2 cái switch 1 cái lớn và 1 cái nhỏ, vậy chỉnh cái lớn hay nhỏ vậy. thanks


2. Kiểm tra lại các output từ BOB

kiểm tra BOB thì mình kiểm tra rồi, khi step hoặc dir thì có đèn tắt nháy.
thanks.

----------


## tranphong248

bác kiểm tra lại dây từ motor vô drive, mà bác úp thêm hình con motor dễ biết hơn ạ

----------

hoitm

----------


## hoitm

> bác kiểm tra lại dây từ motor vô drive, mà bác úp thêm hình con motor dễ biết hơn ạ


Một Số hình đây anh.












đây là step motor 5 dây trên driver có ghi rõ 5 màu của dây.

----------


## ppgas

> Chào bạn mình cũng dùng bob của roto3t và driver giống này, nhưng khi mình nối thì motor chỉ chạy 1 chiều. làm sao để khắc phục nhỉ


Bác hoitm xem qua hình này thử nhé:

----------

CKD

----------


## ppgas

Lâu lâu post cái hình để khuyến khích các bạn cũng bắt đầu từ zero. Làm con máy xách tay hay để bàn, làm quen với dao cộ, lâu lâu cắt mấy cái pat nhôm gắn động cơ.

----------

Bongmayquathem, Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, Gamo, kzam, Tuanlm

----------


## ppgas

Lắp lại cho đẹp, ngắm nghía xíu. Rảnh rỗi làm thêm cái tủ.
Lại nhớ chú Đức AdhVip gắn tủ điện giúp.

Làm giống cái máy của 1 dại ca nào đó trên google.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> Lắp lại cho đẹp, ngắm nghía xíu. Rảnh rỗi làm thêm cái tủ.


Máy của anh ráp gọn đẹp quá!

Anh cho em tham gia vào tiểu đội máy mini với cho vui. Em ko ráp nhôm hình chỉ sài nhôm tấm bãi, vớ được tấm nào ốp tấm đó nên hơi đầu thừa đuôi thẹo một tí.

Hình con máy đang ráp dở của em đây ah.

Đính kèm 58688

----------

ppgas

----------


## Gamo

> Lâu lâu post cái hình để khuyến khích các bạn cũng bắt đầu từ zero. Làm con máy xách tay hay để bàn, làm quen với dao cộ, lâu lâu cắt mấy cái pat nhôm gắn động cơ.


Công sức lái Phantom mua ve chai đây

----------


## ppgas

> Máy của anh ráp gọn đẹp quá!
> 
> Anh cho em tham gia vào tiểu đội máy mini với cho vui. Em ko ráp nhôm hình chỉ sài nhôm tấm bãi, vớ được tấm nào ốp tấm đó nên hơi đầu thừa đuôi thẹo một tí.
> 
> Hình con máy đang ráp dở của em đây ah.
> 
> Đính kèm 58688


Máy gọn đẹp quá. Hàng hom nhặt râu ông nọ cắm cằm bà kia mà vậy là khéo kén cá chọn canh rồi Khoa address.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## ppgas

> E cũng góp vui với 2 bác )Đính kèm 58689Đính kèm 58690


Èo, chụp tối tối mờ mờ ảo diệu quá.

Còn bác nào cũng bắt đầu từ zero thì quẳng cái hình lên đây để có động lực làm tiếp nè...

----------

khoa.address

----------

